# Whistling Wind Noise



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Does anyone have a slight whistling wind noise coming from the front drivers side? Seems like the windshield is not sealed up perfectly. Open and closed the windows to make sure and that did not do the trick. I am going to add that to the list of things for my first service but was wondering if anyone has come across this and found a fix.

Thanks!


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

Check for leaves / debris under your hood at the base of the windshield. I had what sounded like wind noise for several days and this is what it ended up being. Never had a vehicle where a couple leaves sounded so loud inside the car.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Just doubled checked to see if something got stuck around the area you mentioned but it is all clean. I actually did not have them detail the car when purchased and did all that stuff myself including detailing the engine which was more dusty than dirty. I read on the Chrysler forum some had a bad windshield seal so I hope it won't be a big issue to repair when I bring it in at 1k.


----------



## MarinePhaeton (Oct 27, 2008)

juvefan20 said:


> Does anyone have a slight whistling wind noise coming from the front drivers side? Seems like the windshield is not sealed up perfectly. Open and closed the windows to make sure and that did not do the trick. I am going to add that to the list of things for my first service but was wondering if anyone has come across this and found a fix.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. we have the same condition. It is very annoying. If you can hear air, water most likely can penetrate. We are also in contact with our dealer as well. Will keep you abreast..


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

It's funny this thread came up. I did notice whistling out of what sounds like the driver's side of the windshield. I noticed it on a long trip going about 75-80mph and in what was strong winds. That was the only trip I heard the whistle. It was very noticeable though.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

I have an appointment tomorrow for that and the light that keeps falling off the rear gate. I will update the thread with the repair also. Glad I am not the only ocd person to notice this.


----------



## SC_Sam (Sep 9, 2011)

Would love to hear updates. The whistling on my car become audible between 75-80.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

SC_Sam said:


> Would love to hear updates. The whistling on my car become audible between 75-80.


I was getting from 55mph +. I wish I had an update for you but I was put into a new Routan on Friday thanks to the dealer repainting part of my van w/o my authorization. This new Routan does not have this issue. When I picked out the van I made sure my previous issues did not exist. Sorry I could not be of additional assistance.


----------



## Fillmore123 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Any updates on noise issue?*

My 2011 SEL Routan has the same wind noise issue.....curious if anybody has been able to have the dealership make any changes to address the issue.

Thank you!


----------

